# SamTrans (San Mateo County) takes delivery of Proterra electric buses



## BCL (Oct 16, 2018)

https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/SamTrans-prepares-to-roll-out-10-electric-buses-13309494.php







I was curious about the South Carolina plate, and apparently that's where one of the factories is. The company itself is headquartered in San Mateo County.


----------

